# Problème carte SD



## Killer-Breakeur (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous. Je vous explique mon problème :

J'ai récemment acheté un appareil photo numérique, avec une carte mémoire SD 2Giga. La carte mémoire est insérée dans l'appareil et l'appareil est relié à mon mac par liaison mini usb/usb. J'ai alors un nouveau périphérique, d'ailleurs joliment nommé NO NAME... Je peux aisément lire tout ce qui est contenu sur la carte mais je ne PEUX PAS supprimer, ou même ajouter des fichiers ... Je ne peux même pas formater... Quand je regarde les permissions, je vois lecture seulement. Alors, comment faire pour rajouter des fichiers ?? Je précise qu'avant, l'appareil et sa carte on été relié à un pc, mais sans aucun problème ... Alors :



Des idées ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2009)

Première vérif à faire : généralement, les SD cards sont munies d'un petit switch permettant de les verrouiller en écriture (sur le côté opposé au pan coupé). Vérifier que tu ne l'as pas basculé en position "verrouillé" par inadvertance !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juin 2009)

à vérifier aussi > le format de partition de la carte

Normalement, ce doit être du Fat32 (msdos dans l'utilitaire de disque)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> à vérifier aussi > le format de partition de la carte
> 
> Normalement, ce doit être du Fat32 (msdos dans l'utilitaire de disque)



J'y avais pensé aussi, mais aucun appareil photo que j'ai eu entre les mains ne reconnaissait le format NTFS, alors  Maintenant, je ne les connais pas tous !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'y avais pensé aussi,



le contraire m'eut étonné


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (12 Juin 2009)

Je n'avais pas pensé au verrouillage de la carte SD mais .... C'est pas sa =/

Le format est FAT (MS-DOS) et je ne peux ABSOLUMENT rien faire ....



D'autres idées ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

Alors là, je ne vois plus que deux hypothèses :

1) un verrouillage au niveau de l'APN

2) un problème d'autorisations.

Pour trancher, un moyen simple, pomme I sur l'icône de la carte, et voir ce qu'il y a au chapitre "Partage et permissions" (le dernier tout en bas).


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (13 Juin 2009)

J'ai déja fait et cela met lecture seulement  ...


Et un verrouillage de L'APN ?? Pourtant j'arrive a importer mes images via Iphoto


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

Killer-Breakeur a dit:


> J'ai déja fait et cela met lecture seulement  ...



Ça, je m'en serais douté  Mais as tu cliqué sur le cadenas, pour changer ces droits ?



Killer-Breakeur a dit:


> Et un verrouillage de L'APN ?? Pourtant j'arrive a importer mes images via Iphoto



Ben oui  "Lecture seule", je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas "lire"


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (13 Juin 2009)

Ah oui  (je suis quelque peu a l'ouest :rateau

Mais parcontre je n'ai pas de "cadenas"


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

Killer-Breakeur a dit:


> Mais parcontre je n'ai pas de "cadenas"



Oui, je viens de voir ça avec la SDCard de mon Palm, je n'en ai pas non plus, alors si tu es certain que la carte n'est pas en position verrouillée, monte là sur le bureau, et lance la réparations des autorisations de ton disque système, je ne vois plus que ça !


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (13 Juin 2009)

Et comment je fais ?  J'ai fait Maintenance/Autorisations/executer sous Onyx et ... Rien Et je ne peux rien faire non plus sous l'Utilitaire de disque ...


D'autre idées ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

Là, non ! je ne vois plus qu'une seule chose à faire : une fois tes photos rapatriées sur le Mac, formater ou effacer la carte directement depuis l'appareil photo !


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (13 Juin 2009)

Même sa n'est pas possible !!! Je ne peux qu'effacer les photos de l'APN mais je ne peux pas formater (Appareil photo de Merde !) Je croit que je suis foutu =S



D'autres idées (ou un miracle ...) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

Killer-Breakeur a dit:


> Même sa n'est pas possible !!! Je ne peux qu'effacer les photos de l'APN mais je ne peux pas formater (Appareil photo de Merde !) Je croit que je suis foutu =S
> 
> 
> 
> D'autres idées (ou un miracle ...) ?



Effacer les photos ou formater, le résultat est le même ! Sinon, il ne te reste plus qu'à démarrer en mode "Single user", là, tu auras tous les droits, tu devrais pouvoir formater !


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (14 Juin 2009)

Ok ... Et je fais comment pour être en single user ?? (je suis nouveau sur mac ) et c'est l'équivalent du mode sans echec de windows ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2009)

Killer-Breakeur a dit:


> Ok ... Et je fais comment pour être en single user ?? (je suis nouveau sur mac ) et c'est l'équivalent du mode sans echec de windows ?



Bon je me suis gouré de terme, le bon, c'est "utilisateur root", ça ne correspond en rien au mode sans échec de Windows (l'équivalent de ce mode sur Mac, c'est "démarrage extensions désactivées"), c'est un mode qu'on pourrait qualifier de "super administrateur", ou tu as tous les droits (attention donc à ce que tu fais dans ce mode).

Pour la procédure, tu tapes "root" dans la recherche de l'aide en ligne de ton Mac, puis rubrique "Activation de l'utilisateur "root", et tu auras toutes les infos.


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (14 Juin 2009)

C'est bon sa marche !!!! Merci de tes infos


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2009)

Killer-Breakeur a dit:


> C'est bon sa marche !!!! Merci de tes infos



 Mais une fois le problème réglé, pense à désactiver l'utilisateur root, c'est assez dangereux de le laisserr activé !


----------

